# More Oldies



## Sam Hunt (Apr 25, 2005)

O.K. Guys, here`s a few more oldies then I`ll be through with it ! They are all from the lower coast; Port Aransas and PINS . They are all from the 40`s, 50`s and 60`s. Enjoy.........


----------



## chapel (Apr 29, 2005)

awesome fish. really nice tiger, and i've never heard of anyone catching a sawfish! these pics are incredible...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome Pappy
Thanks
That is way bigger than the current state record stingray.
What a monster........


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

wow! those are monsters!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

That sawfish is gigantic, a real monster of the deep.
Where have they all gone?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Back in the fiftys there were lots of saw fish, Sand tigers and sand bars cought of SPID, the beach and piers. The Mexican netters killed most of the saw fish. Most of the saw fish were caught in feb and mar.


----------



## p0opstinksal0t (May 1, 2005)

"A U.S. population of "smalltooth" sawfish once ranged from the Gulf of Mexico to North Carolina, and seasonally as far as New York. Today, this species appears to remain only in a few protected areas in the Florida Keys and Everglades National Park. Scientists estimate the original U.S. population has declined by as much as 99% and is now in danger of extinction. 

Threats to Sawfish

Their tooth-studded, blade-like snouts make sawfish especially vulnerable to entanglement in fishing gear; indirect take (or "bycatch") in fisheries has played a large role in population declines. Sawfish "saws" are sold as curios; their fins are used in shark fin soup. Degradation of nearshore habitat, coastal development and pollution have also contributed to sawfish depletion. Measures to protect sawfish and their habitat are sorely lacking. "

trey


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very interesting. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Great old pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

thanks for sharing nothing like pld pics , I have a ton ...


----------

